# diskette drive 0 seek failure problem



## tctop (Sep 22, 2008)

ok so i have a dell computer only 4 years old or so it saying diskette drive 0 seek failure and doesn't give me the F1 option. i can still get into the bios.. and when i say turn off diskette drive and try to reboot nothing shows up and it just sits on a black page with a - at the top corner when i turn that back on and turn off the primary hard disk a new message comes up saying primary hard disk drive 0 failure but it gives me the F1 option is there anyways to bypass the diskette drive message or safe boot because i don't have any other option.. when the message pops up no F1 and no boot safe more and stuff like that?:upset: do i need to just reformate my hard drive or is there a way to bypass it that i am missing???????


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

You should be able to disable floppy, and then look for the floppy
seek option, and disable it. If that doesnt work, spring for a $20.00
floppy drive and your problem will be solved.


----------



## tctop (Sep 22, 2008)

i did disable it and i do have a floppy drive but i unplugged it ocne i got this message for first few times.. should i pug it back in and see if it works.. it seems to be what ever i do.. a new problems shows up??


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

If you disable floppy in bios, and disable floppy seek, and take the
floppy out of the boot order in bios, the problem should go away.
If it doesnt, that would be strange, but slap a new floppy in there
and it should be ok. If the floppy is in the boot order, it should not
be.


----------



## tctop (Sep 22, 2008)

ok well i disable it in bios and took it out of boot order.. and diskette drive 0 seek failure still showed up so i have it in bois as off read auto.. adn the idle so it be off or auto.. or is there anything else that should be on or off that could be causing it to not read it right


----------



## tctop (Sep 22, 2008)

never mind i fixed it i just had to disable the ide.. i forget what it was but when u go to all the diskette and ide driver thing the bottum one i turned it off and it disable wasnt working it wasnt the floppy i dont know what it was that weird because it's always been on.. and for some reason it just didnt work


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Well I cant explain it,, at least your up and running...Probably a dead
floppy drive, in the old days, and I guess new days if a floppy failed
it would shut down the whole system, as you have seen.


----------

